# top 10 weight gain foods



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

i want to add weight and muscle i train 4 5 times a week lifting heavy i do eat alot im very slim 63 kilos after 3 months theres definitly improvment but just want to no what your top foods are to gain weight and mass


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Eggs, beef, fish, cottage cheese, oats, ff milk, peanut butter, chicken breast, brown rice, whey etc...


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Steak, Eggs, Chicken, Tuna, Soya and Linseed Bread, Brown Rice, Brown Pasta, Veg and Salad <---- Managed to get me from 8stone to 12stone 10.


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

any cold pressed oil

flaxseed

nuts

seeds

gold top milk


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

how long did it take u to add that much weight


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

JamStyle said:


> Steak, Eggs, Chicken, Tuna, Soya and Linseed Bread, Brown Rice, Brown Pasta, Veg and Salad <---- Managed to get me from 8stone to 12stone 10.


. how long did it take you to add that much weight


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

DanielScrilla said:


> . how long did it take you to add that much weight


About 3 years. Dropped down a lot of weight at the moment but hoping to get it back asap. Just got to keep eating and training no matter what gets in your way Persistance is key.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Big cheese and chorizo omlettes


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Burger King


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

dont worry about you weight so much pal. use the mirror, get your self if good shape, eat right lift heavy, you will grow over time get plenty of sleep, eat evrey 3 hours 5 6 times a day, a balence of carbs, protein and good fats, nuts, olive oil ect, rice, oats, potatoes for carbs, lean meats ect protein.

dont do burger king you will just end up a fat ass,your young and natural, keep it that way mate, at least for a few year. Good luck with it.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've always found the 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight equation is the best to follow to gain weight. As long as it's mainly coming from the whole food sources listed above you can't really go wrong.

Whole nuts and EVOO are excellent sources of good fats if you want to increase overall caloric intake.

You need to experiment with carbs as sensitivity varies from person to person but if I follow the following three very simple rules I clean bulk/recomp to the standatd in my avi no problem:

1. 2g protein per lb of bodyweight.

2. 100g carbs per day, 70g in PWO shake, 30g in meal one hour later. No carbs are consumed on non-training days.

3. Calories from fats to equal no less than 40% of daily caloric intake.

Simple and effective.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Crisps, battered fish, fried chicken, chips, kebabs, pizza, cheese, fry ups, chocolate, meatball subs...


----------



## AverageLength (May 17, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> I've always found the 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight equation is the best to follow to gain weight. As long as it's mainly coming from the whole food sources listed above you can't really go wrong.
> 
> Whole nuts and EVOO are excellent sources of good fats if you want to increase overall caloric intake.
> 
> ...


Any chance of seeing an example of your meals??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

am trying to find my own sweet spot with carbs


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

AverageLength said:


> Any chance of seeing an example of your meals??


Like to see this as well. That be like 300g of protein a day. I'd never **** again!


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Daniel,

To gain weight and increase muscles increase caloric and protein intake, take supplement and lift weights. Eat smarter food in your diet plans and take energy drinks. Avoid aerobic exercises and increase strength through power lifting. Eat late night and emphasize the negative.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

_Jay said:


> Like to see this as well. That be like 300g of protein a day. I'd never **** again!


You need to read the 500g protein a day thread.

300g is easy and 500g isn't that difficult with a few shakes thrown in


----------

